# IBS-D, Depression, & Meds. Please Help...



## 16563 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi everyone. Sorry if you already read this, I posted this in the D forum before I found this one. I have been dealing with IBS-D (anxiety related, not food related) for about 8 years now and it is really taking a toll on me - both physically and mentally. I've been through all the tests and and apparently there is nothing "physically" wrong with me, so I recently got the official diagnosis of IBS.However, for the past 6 months (and frequently on and off throughout the past) I have become severely depressed over this whole situation. This past summer, I graduated with my bachelor's degree and I got married and those are supposed to be good things. I just feel so sad all the time because I never feel well enough to go out and do the fun things I used to love to do. I can't even tell you how many days of work I've missed (I'm surprised I still have a job) I'm constantly afraid that I will have an attack. For example, just when I get the courage to go somewhere like the movies or out to eat, I get that scary feeling in my gut that I'm sure everyone here is familiar with. I've tried Bentyl, Levsin, Lomotil, Ativan, Calcium, and my good ol' standby, Imodium. These all work to some extent, but it just seems that nothing will ever make me feel like the fun, outgoing person I used to be.I have not been officially diagnosed with depression yet, but I'm about 100% sure I have it and I really believe my IBS has caused it. I would never consider suicide or anything like that, but there have been nights when I prayed I just wouldn't wake up. I just feel that I am missing out on life. I'm stuck at a job that I hate because I'm scared to get another because of my IBS, I never go out anymore because I always feel sick, and I feel like I'm letting my wonderful husband down because of all of this.Anyways, to get to my point, I found some information on antidepressants and IBS. I plan on going in to seek treatment for my depression soon, and I was wondering if anyone had any good recommendations on any antidepressants that help D. So far, I've found Remeron and Effexor. For Remeron, I was concerned with drowsiness and for Effexor, I was concerned with stomachaches and nausea. I'm sorry this is so long, but thanks for your help!


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

hi, have you tried some do-it-yourself type remedies like the calcium/hypnotherapy?if you are like me you might find it helpful to be under the guidance of a therapist. i suffered really bad anxiety over my symptoms and prolonged stress can result in depression.i too am stuck in a job i hate, but its so specialized that i would have to leave the city to find another one, i have a crappy relationship with my mother, i have low self esteem/image. coupled with ibsD i was on a depressive road.my therapist works in conjunction with a psychiatrist and i was prescribed lexapro and clonazepam which i took for 3 months and i felt ALOT better. altho if drugs are your only tools to feeling better you might be scared to go off them... i used medication as a supplement to cbt therapy which gave me the mental tools to break out of common mind traps.anyways, those are the meds i tried. they worked but the side effects sucked... glad i had cbt to take overm


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I have IBS and depression. I am 55 and have had it since I was 19. Ihave tried everything, but now have had success with Cynbalta(anti- dep), Zyrexa(off label for depression), combined with Xanax as needed for anxiety. I take Metamucil at night. It sounds to me you need a psychaitrist(sp) if you can afford one. One would be best for the symtoms you are having.Good luck


----------



## 16563 (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. I have a doctor's appointment today to ask about the antidepressants and possibly get a referral to a therapist who deals with these kind of issues. Cymbalta was one that I have decided to ask about because it seems that a lot of people here have had success with it. Although, some of the side effects listed on WebMD scared me (but I guess you never know until you try). I really hope I can find something that works!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi bb and welcome


----------



## 14488 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi, I'm 21 and I have a degenerative disc disease in back. For the past 3 years I have been suffering with what I believe to be severe IBS. I have gone to more than a few doctors and have been tested for everything from Chrones disease to Colon Cancer and not one of them has brought up IBS. I am aware that I am very depressed and I have in turn gained over 50lbs which has put sever strain on my back. Exercise is not an option because I have pinched nerves and when I try to do the slightest thing I have back spasms. I don't believe that mine is cause by food but by stress. It gets so bad that I will lay on the bathroom floor for hours in pain and never feel like I am finished using the bathroom. According to the doctors I am very healthy just overweight. I never leave the house because my self esteem is so low. Could anyone tell me what I should bring up to the doctors and what medications may help me with both of these conditions. I feel like I am missing my whole life and I don't think about suicide. I just usually wake up thinking what is the point in getting up. I also suffer from insomnia and headaches which could also be related.


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

ZELNORM seems to help my IBS and depression!!!! but I am IBS C


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

When I got married I went through a major depression too (just kidding).Don't be afraid to ask for help. If your husband is supportive which I hope he is, you could talk with him about it. Go to a doc and try some counseling and meds. Going through a chronic illness and especially through a lot of changes (yes, marriage is one of them), can be ver stressful.You sound like a smart person in realizing all of this is probably interrelated. I have a chronic disease also and it changes your life in so many ways.


----------

